# plants look glassy



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

More specifically, amazon swords. The water isn't hard and the carbonate hardness is pretty low. There are some nitrates in the water and no nitrites. pH is about 6.8. I even have some fertilizer sticks in the substrate

So what's wrong?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If the swords are the only ones with the problem, I'd venture to guess it's your pleco. Their raspy lips can wreak havoc on broad-leaved plants. I've seen pictures of plants with only their "veiny" skeleton left behind from this.

I'd disregard Ph and ammonia/nitrites/nitrates as a cause. 6.8 is fine, and plants like nitrogen - even ammonia and nitrites. In fact, they prefer them to nitrates, unlike their fishy counterparts of the tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

it's not just my swords. my red ludwigia looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What are the specs of the tank? Lighting being most important one. How long have you had the plants?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

pics? how many nitrates do you have in the tank? hardness levels? It could be the pleco, but kinda depends on what kind of pleco. It should be pretty clear if it is damage or some deficiency with pics.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i don't think it's the pleco. i never see him on the plants. i've got 105 HO watts so more than plenty of lighting


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Theres your problem. With 105 watts of HO T5's on a 55gal you are far beyond root tabs/sticks. You have lack on nutrients. Again how many nitrates do you have? 

A picture would really help... but if the leaves are becoming see-through, especially new growth that sounds like a macro deficiency. Its hard to say by looking at just one plant, other plants should be showing effects as well. These may not be the same depending on the plant. 

Without additional information it is really impossible to say what it is other than a nutrient deficiency. At that light level I would personally be dosing a reduced EI method. That requires dry fertilizers that need to be mixed and dosed daily or every other day. Or you can go out an buy a bunch of liquid ferts for a lot more money and dose those. My first guess is you are low on nitrates which is why I ask for the ppm. Fertilizers will help, but you need to know what you are dosing and what you need. Fertilizing on its own can cause problems if done wrong.


----------

